# Your Favorite Light Brand ?



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

What's Your Favorite Light Brand's ?


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

I voted Other because you forgot Lightning X.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

ohhhh my bad


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I voted other.... I use mostly 911EP products.


----------



## W.L.S.27 (Dec 4, 2006)

Whelen is the only way to go as far as strobes are concerned. The FD has mostly Federal Signal for Halogen stuff.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Whelen and sho-Me


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Whelen. Never had anything else, but have never had a problem with them.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I like whelen for there hide away strobes, code 3 for there lightbars, and it is a mix of the both for there leds. So I am choosing other.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

whelen 90 watt great hidaways


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

strobes- whelen
halogen stuff- federal signal & code 3
LED- All of them are good!!!


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Whelen, but Tomar has way more power and better light dispersion or diffusion or whatever the word is. Point of fact, I rebuilt an older Edge one time, it was an eight head with four linears on the corners and four non-linears in the centers. I ran the outers on a Whelen 90w comet supply, and the inners on a Tomar supply. The Tomar had a five flash pattern where all five flash bursts were equal power, and the Whelen Comet was four flashes with only the first flash being full power. To compare them side by side was unbelievable, the Tomars practically blew the Whelens out of the bar. I switched them around, but eventually settled on leaving the Whelens on the bigger linears because the Tomars were too bright for plowing on the linears, and the Whelens weren't bright enough on the non-linears.
I think Tomar would have had a lot more popularity if it weren't for their ugly lightbars. Edges are far better looking. And if you remember before Tomar made their own ugly bars, they used to build them inside of old Federal Signal Aerodynic bars.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i use whelen b/c my buddies mom is VP of whelen and he gets me all sorts of free **** from them. and they are best


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

whelen. period.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

plowman4life;531818 said:


> i use whelen b/c my buddies mom is VP of whelen and he gets me all sorts of free **** from them. and they are best


is she single  i love whelen i would die for free whelen lights ussmileyflag


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I run the Whelen Liberty Mini, -with linear LED's -BEST light night or day I've ever had. Super bright and very low current draw! (Clear lens amber LED's)


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

come on guys vote if you havent


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

whelen and some sho-me


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*:salute:Whelen..... plus a little*


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

any one new vote on this


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

In order of Preference:

1 - Whelen
2 - Federal
3 - Code 3
4 - Tomar

The rests for the most part are spin off's but not all that bad.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

In order of Preference

1 - Whelen
2 - Sho-Me
3 - Code 3 
4 - Star svp
5 - Federal Signal
6 - Tomar
7 - Sound Off
8 - 911 ep
9 - Nova
10 - Axixtech


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

*Guys, I voted Whelen. I am in the process of mulling a purchase of a new Whelen mini-justice LED lightbar. Every guy on this site who has bought on has said it is the brightest lightbar they have ever have and gave it a superior rating. A lot of smackaroos $$$$$ for it but from what I heard there in nothing even close on the market when it comes to an 8 LED mini-lightbar. Just my 2 cents !!! *


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ALL WHELEN ALL THE TIME
lol


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Are most of you here anti-nova?I never read posts about Nova lights i've had good success with them


----------



## jerry b. (Dec 14, 2008)

MAR4CARS;682710 said:


> Are most of you here anti-nova?I never read posts about Nova lights i've had good success with them


*It sure looks like a pro-whelen crowd here so far. *


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

whelen nuff said



and keep the bud light GUINESS


----------

